# pullover



## Anonymous (26 Feb 2004)

Can anyone tell me the ingredients for home brew lacquer pullover?

Thanks 
JC


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Feb 2004)

My can of pullover is labelled as N-Hexane. I doubt you can brew this yourself. Why not just buy it as it is?


----------

